# The Picture Thread



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

I want you to post pictures which show your vision, I mean, which let me see the way you can see the world. 
for example:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Is it really that bad for you? for me its "the same" as before DPD/DR just that its like its harder for what I see to get to "me" so I do not perceive it as strongly or vividly.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

well it is not that bad  (knock on wood...) it was only an example 
but yes, i see sometimes blurred or fuzzy!
can you describe your sentiments through a picture?


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Most of my dp/dr experience is gone right now (Thank God)

I can barely remember But from what I remember this is what it looks like


----------

